

Anyone used appcelerator (titanium) framework to buld android app? - gdhillon

Hi All,<p>Just wondering if anyone used appcelerator titanium framwork to convert the web app into native android app? How did the project go and would you recommend going this route verus android sdk?<p>Thanks,
======
tzm
Yes. I use it everyday to build apps for clients, including Android. I
recommend it.

~~~
gdhillon
Thanks Tzm. Can you do push notifications using Titanium framwork? Also
wondering how does the updates to app work? Do we only update the server side
HTML or do we need to update the app in the app store?

